# Audi trying to reduce doorings



## summerdays (25 Feb 2016)

ive spotted this, and can't decide if it will be a good idea or not? On the face of it yes, but it only lasts for 3 mins, and it we come to rely on it, and start passing too close..... 
http://www.stuff.co.nz/motoring/news/77224451/audi-safety-feature-boosts-cycling-safety


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Feb 2016)

Yet another moton technology to remove the responsibility for others safety from the precious driver.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Feb 2016)

User said:


> To be fair, this one is a warning inside the car for the driver, not the expected warning on the back to say " cyclists stop, car driver opening door".


That's true. But it will still lead to the impression that I don't have to look and if there is no warning it must therefore be safe, which may not be the case.


----------



## summerdays (25 Feb 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> That's true. But it will still lead to the impression that I don't have to look and if there is no warning it must therefore be safe, which may not be the case.


I guess that's my worry especially if they look at their phone after switching off the engine and then expect the car to warn them after the 3 minute slot.


----------



## mjr (25 Feb 2016)

It just warns them? So they can still door you if - as I fear - they don't care. It should lock the door until it's safe.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Feb 2016)

I think it's quite a good idea, and better than nothing. One comment I found interesting: using your opposite arm to open the door, forcing you round to check. I'd never heard/thought of that! If new drivers were taught this there'd be no need for warning systems like this!


----------



## Drago (25 Feb 2016)

It doesn't improve cycle safety. It reduces car danger.


----------



## screenman (25 Feb 2016)

mjray said:


> It just warns them? So they can still door you if - as I fear - they don't care. It should lock the door until it's safe.



I doubt many people would not care if they caused you harm.


----------



## growingvegetables (25 Feb 2016)

Bottom line - there will be an option to switch the damned thing off. Let me guess - the sensor is pretty blxxdy thick and will lock up the doors at any opportunity. 

Perhaps to cater for the driver of the enormous great Audi I watched in a pub car park last week. Over *ten* minutes it took to get his great black beast reversed into a space between another Audi and a Merc.
And once in? He couldn't open his door wide enough to get out! Marooned! Fat arse stuck! 

Thick as ............

Berk took another five minutes to get out, drive round looking for a space .......... and roared off in high dudgeon.


----------



## winjim (25 Feb 2016)

Can we not all just drive Lamborghinis?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Feb 2016)

winjim said:


> Can we not all just drive Lamborghinis?



Better still we all rode bikes and ditched the cars


----------



## screenman (25 Feb 2016)

I posted something along the lines of not many people would hurt somebody and then not feel upset that they had done so and it has been removed.

I know if I doored a person I would be distraught, surely most would feel the same.

What did I write that was wrong?


----------



## Scoosh (25 Feb 2016)

MOD NOTE:
@screenman's post has been re-instated - the double negative was missed initially.
Apologies to screenman.


----------



## TheSalisburyTeacher (25 Feb 2016)

I like the comments:

'BreenWhitman23 hours ago

I applaud audi for this new innovation. Cyclists are the worst behaving road users and we motorists need all the help we can get. Audis are tough cars, with is also handy if a cyclist turns violent.'


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Feb 2016)

They would never be able to get out of that car in Copenhagen


----------



## screenman (25 Feb 2016)

Scoosh said:


> MOD NOTE:
> @screenman's post has been re-instated - the double negative was missed initially.
> Apologies to screenman.



Thank you.


----------



## Scoosh (25 Feb 2016)




----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Feb 2016)

I've got a better idea: why not have all cars with sliding doors, like taxis. 
Only thing is, sliding doors or not, alarms or not, you could still collide with the door opener instead of the actual door.
What is the range of sensitivity of this alarm?
Will it sense a cyclist coming downhill at 30mph (not me ), by the time you listen to the alarm the cyclist could be ... at the door!


----------



## Drago (25 Feb 2016)

I got great idea. Now, I reckon, and hear me out, Audi drivers should just stop being d***s and just use their eyes? Clever eh?


----------



## mustang1 (25 Feb 2016)

I'm always concerned with the cars where the mirrors auto fold when you switch the engine off. Inevetibly the driver or passenger is likely to come out when the engine is switched off. 

Having said that, I suppose if we as cyclists see a car who's wing mirrors have just filed up, give that car a wide berth. Actually now I'm beginning to think that might even be a safety feature.


----------



## Tommy2 (26 Feb 2016)

The mirrors fold in when you lock the car.


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Feb 2016)

Audi....

For when your driving is too bad for a BMW


----------



## screenman (26 Feb 2016)

Personally I feel the Audi is a nice well made car and is on my list for next car. Does that mean I have to pack up cycling as I will as some of you think be joining the enemy.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Feb 2016)

screenman said:


> Personally I feel the Audi is a nice well made car and is on my list for next car. Does that mean I have to pack up cycling as I will as some of you think be joining the enemy.


Of course you don't have to pack up cycling ... We'll just shun you.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Feb 2016)

growingvegetables said:


> Bottom line - there will be an option to switch the damned thing off. Let me guess - the sensor is pretty blxxdy thick and will lock up the doors at any opportunity.
> 
> Perhaps to cater for the driver of the enormous great Audi I watched in a pub car park last week. Over *ten* minutes it took to get his great black beast reversed into a space between another Audi and a Merc.
> And once in? He couldn't open his door wide enough to get out! Marooned! Fat arse stuck!
> ...



It's the same at my daughters School
Good grief, sometimes it's crazy

For example, I picked her up on Tuesday, between my arrival, waiting for her, & departing (about 20 minutes), the fancy motors included;
3 x Audi Q7
2 x Range Rover L405 (the nasty looking present model)
1 x Bentley Flying Spur!!! (the 4-door saloon version of the Continental GT coupe)
2 x Jaguar XJ (not seen the new model close up before, they are big!)
Heck!, sometimes there's even a Maserati Quattroporte

There was even a B*W that took my attention, & it's probably the only one since the 2002 Turbo that has, someone was driving an i8



Two that take my eye when they come are run of the mills; a Skoda Octavia Scout (the car, not the 'school-run mum' driving - honest!!!) & a Morris 1000 saloon





screenman said:


> Personally I feel the Audi is a nice well made car and is on my list for next car


Oh, you mean an overpriced Skoda?

(says the man, very contented with his Octavia Tdi estate)


----------



## Drago (26 Feb 2016)

Unfortunately, nationally collated warranty data shows them to be completely unremarkable in terms of reliability, so i don't see by what measure they are "well made."


----------



## sheddy (26 Feb 2016)

A shame that the correct method of opening a car door from the inside (by using ones left hand so your torso & head automatically rotate for a proper view) is not taught by parents and not mentioned in the Highway Code.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Feb 2016)

I have noticed that there seems to be two types of door openers. Some people just fling the door open so that it bounces on the check strap without a care in the world. These people also tend to leave the door open the longest whilst they get comfy before leaning over and closing it. The other type open the door just enough to get in, pulling the door closed as they enter, sometimes miss timing it and shutting their head between the door and the roof.


----------



## screenman (26 Feb 2016)

I will agree Drago reliability can be a tad variable, however being as I work on them quite a lot I like the way they feel and drive.


----------



## the snail (27 Feb 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yet another moton technology to remove the responsibility for others safety from the precious driver.


Roll on the driverless car, remove all responsibility from the driver I say -no more doorings, speeding, punishment passes etc etc etc.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Feb 2016)

the snail said:


> Roll on the driverless car, remove all responsibility from the driver I say -no more doorings, speeding, punishment passes etc etc etc.


We'll still have doorings, though, unless they are also passengerless.


----------



## growingvegetables (28 Feb 2016)

the snail said:


> Roll on the *carless driver* ....


FTFY.

Roll on Peak Oil, and leave the shale alone.


----------



## the snail (28 Feb 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> We'll still have doorings, though, unless they are also passengerless.


Only if the car lets the humans open the doors.


----------



## screenman (28 Feb 2016)

I think if we look around there are plenty of clips of cyclist riding into parked cars with nobody in them, so it seems some riders can sort of door themselves.


----------



## fossyant (28 Feb 2016)

It's a bit like the sensors on some of the newer big cars on the mirrors that let you know that there is a car in the lane next to you - what's wrong with turning your head to check ??? Some idiot will blame the car for a crash.

My wife has an old school friend that posted on facebook that she had to do a driver awareness course for speeding. Doing 70 in a 50 and blamed it on the satnav as that said 70. No, what's wrong with looking at bloody road signs. Satnavs are usually a good year out of date before any road changes get updated. Time cars went back to basics. 

You can also see rear end crashes being blamed on the electronics not stopping the car just because the driver doesn't look. It's like SMIDSY is somehow an excuse. Thats the first thing the driver said to me. My response whilst a nurse had my head held was, what with bright red clothing and those lights...

All this tech is making folk think they don't need to do the basics, like looking twice.


----------



## mjr (28 Feb 2016)

Scoosh said:


> MOD NOTE:
> @screenman's post has been re-instated - the double negative was missed initially.
> Apologies to screenman.


There is no double negative. I'm upset it has been reinstated. At best it can be read two ways.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (28 Feb 2016)

Now all they need is forward facing anti tailgating radar and a system to read road signs and set the maximum speed.


----------



## Drago (28 Feb 2016)

Perhaps Audi could fit roller shutters instead of doors?


----------



## sidevalve (29 Feb 2016)

How about we all stop bleating on about somebody else having to look after us, ride like we have a full set of marbles and don't trust technology that may or may not work - at the end of the day YOU look after YOU trust nothing and no-one and you'll live longer and ride longer


Pat "5mph" said:


> Will it sense a cyclist coming downhill at 30mph (not me ), by the time you listen to the alarm the cyclist could be ... at the door!


Who cares ? If you make a habit of zooming down a hill so close to parked cars then you need more than technology to keep you alive
Just a thought - if you're so close and can't stop who's doing the 'close passing' now ? Not the big bad car driver.


----------



## mjr (29 Feb 2016)

User13710 said:


> ...and the meaning is clear if you reverse it: 'I think that many people would *be upset* ...'.


Using "be upset" as the opposite of "not care" is interpretation and it could as easily be "like".


----------



## machew (29 Feb 2016)

sheddy said:


> A shame that the correct method of opening a car door from the inside (by using ones left hand so your torso & head automatically rotate for a proper view) is not taught by parents and not mentioned in the Highway Code.


This is in the driving test in some States and Oz (however you need to use your right hand as they drive on the wrong side of the road)


----------



## mjr (29 Feb 2016)

machew said:


> This is in the driving test in some States and Oz (however you need to use your right hand as they drive on the wrong side of the road)


Not Oz according to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Right-_and_left-hand_traffic


----------

